# Turning Bed Posts



## jcall (Sep 24, 2008)

I plan to turn bed posts in two separate pieces. Do I join them with a round mortise and tenon? The beginning square is 2 and 3/4 inches. What diameter do you rec the tenon to be?
Joe Callahan


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would just drill both and glue a 1" dowel. :yes:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Drilling and doweling would probably be easier, but I can NEVER get them centered when I try that. 

Isn't the rule of thumb for M&T joints that the tennon should be 1/3 the thickness of the stock? I'd stick with that.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Centering is the hard part. I pre-drill one hole and mount that between centers using the hole. You may have to make a custom adaptor for the live center to fit the hole or you can use a pin chuck in your chuck if the hole and chuck fit. This automatically aligns the hole. Someone use to sell a 1" pin chuck but I would have to look to find one. It's much easier to make an adaptor for your live center to fit in the 1" hole.
On the other part turn a tenon to match the hole. This automatically centers the tenon. Then very slightly undercut the mating details to make them fit perfectly. For example if the joint is between a ball and a bead if you very slightly undercut the mating surface of these 2 they will sit perfectly on top of one another and hide the joint. 
Look very closely at store bought furniture and you what details they use to hide the joint. Then just mimic this. Of course you'll have to ignore the salesman while your there measuring the bed posts but they are probably used to that anyway.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Apr 26, 2010)

jcall said:


> I plan to turn bed posts in two separate pieces. Do I join them with a round mortise and tenon? The beginning square is 2 and 3/4 inches. What diameter do you rec the tenon to be?
> Joe Callahan


Hi Joe. 

What I would do is drill the hole in one end, at least 1" - 1 1/4".
Mount that on the lathe with the drilled hole on the tailstock end using a cone center. This will ensure that you are centered on the hole.

Turn a tenon to fit the hole on the other blank and chuck it up with a set of spigot jaws. This ensures that the tenon is centered. All you have to do now is make sure that transition looks good.

Chris


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd just drill both and use a dowel as well. To center the work just use a hollow center and drill it in the lathe.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Drilling on the lathe works but your limited to about 3/8". Most lathes don't have a hollow center larger than that. I you drill larger the cone center mentioned earlier works well.


----------

